# Scripte für Corel Draw



## nashua (4. November 2010)

Hallo - ich wollte mal wissen ob es grundsätzlich möglich ist ein script für Corel Drax X3 zu schreiben welches ......

ähnliche Funktionen wie Tagxedo.com ausführen kann, 
also eine Wortewolke erstellen und variieren. 

Tagxedo wäre super aber leider ist die Ausgabe nur als Bild möglich, keine Vektoren.

Ober hat jemand eine andere Idee für mein Problem?


----------

